# How to: Installing a Wireless Charger in the Center Console Tray



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Came across a way for wireless charging for iPhone using this set up









Requires a wireless pad









Bought one off the bay and set to mounting it in the tray behind the handbrake

Cut out enough to bond it in from underneath to get it flush on the top






















Now flush the rubber mat can be put back in place








Then found some carbon wrap instead of the rubber mate









Hooked the charger cable to the ciggy lighter loom so only on with ignition

Very simple and cheap mod, just sling the phone in the tray and begins charging

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

I don't like you anymore. :lol:

I love this.


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

Ingenious man , you have got skills .


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Top idea !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Another 400 pound Audi option :lol: 8)


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

andez1781 said:


> Ingenious man , you have got skills .


Agree.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Great idea!!!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys 
A VERY simple cheap mod, made sense to utilise the empty tray

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

You've got a real knack for quality mod ideas mate, another top mod


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh FFS Retro... This is something else I'm going to have to do now!!! :x


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ReTTro fit said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> A VERY simple cheap mod, made sense to utilise the empty tray


well done mate - great imagination and follow through :wink:

got to ask which charger on ebay you got please . . .


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here ya go mate

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/351367556550

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A very neat solution - as always.  
I presume that the white tab on your iphone, with concentric wiring, is kept plugged in to your phone and is required to work with the wireless charger.
Any idea how long it takes to charge up compared to a standard USB charger.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes it remains plugged in to the phone, ordered a few more pads for in the home so I don't have to remove it

As for charging times, no idea mate lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi lea

Was Good to see you again on Saturday.
Your the man, Another top mod mate.
You do come up with some great ideas mate.

Phil


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Credit where credit is due. Thats a cracking idea and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I was never aware that iPhones could have this ability using an aftermarket device! Think I'll have to invest in one of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

Very good again!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats brilliant mod... As always!

Now all i need are some headunits to come out with wireless apple carplay and i'd be all set!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

legend139 said:


> I was never aware that iPhones could have this ability using an aftermarket device! Think I'll have to invest in one of these!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it's on the 6 versions that have this capability. It wouldn't work with an iphone 4 or 5 without an adapter that plugs into your charging port.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

No iphone has wireless charging out of the box.... So would need an aftermarket plug in.

I have an iphone6 (personal ) and a galaxy s6 (work phone)

I used the wireless charging on my S6... For empty to full takes 2.5 hrs... Compared to 45mins using a fast charge... So slower but at the desk its more convenient and probably prolongs the life of the port not constantly plugging and unplugging.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I stand corrected, i was sure the 6S had wireless charging ability built in but it appears not.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

adamchelseafc said:


> I stand corrected, i was sure the 6S had wireless charging ability built in but it appears not.


It really should though!

Another example of apple holding back... probably include it in the iPhone 7- 2 years later than the galaxy S5 had it!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tooke29 (Sep 16, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Here ya go mate
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/351367556550
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Awesome idea !!!!!
Have you used your own phone case for this?
The eBay version look different to the one in your photos, I'm wondering if the receiver is thin enough to fit under a normal case!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

aquazi said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected, i was sure the 6S had wireless charging ability built in but it appears not.
> ...


Yep, you mostly pay just for the 'Apple' name, technology wise there are better phones on the market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes I'm using my own case mate

Will work with any case

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

For me this is mod of the year. Cheap and brilliant.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks mate 
£8 is Deffo my cheapest mod yet lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice work mate another cracking mod ;-)


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Another top mod by ReTTro

Cheers another to add to the list for the dark nights.


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Well done ReTTro, I had ordered a few these wireless charger kits for home but never thought about installing in the car.

This will be my next project for the weekend now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Thanks mate
> £8 is Deffo my cheapest mod yet lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


It's took your mind off buying another steering wheel for half an hour anyway :lol:


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

aquazi said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected, i was sure the 6S had wireless charging ability built in but it appears not.
> ...


Apple buy this technology in from another developer. It's been possible to do this for a long time but the charge pad and the phone have to line up correctly to get a decent charge.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

i was seriously contemplating doing this with my Galaxy s6 about a week ago. The problem was what if i end up swapping phones in the future lol i might still do it.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

ReTTro how have you found the charging times? Any better or worst?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Nice work mate another cracking mod ;-)


Don't encourage him. He's just showing off now. :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cage911 said:


> ReTTro how have you found the charging times? Any better or worst?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to say mate 
A, It's the wife's car so it's on her phone 
B, it only does about 5 miles a day so not in it long enough to tell lol

She said she thinks it's about the same as a normal plug in one mate

I only did it for something to do lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)




----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


>


:lol: Nice one mate!

And yeah, *ReTTro* this is just freakin' brilliant mate! Don't forget to check Audi's site and sue their asses if they start selling this as an option! :wink:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lea made me do it Miss.....


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

And this is all that's inside it. I think I'm going to try and build this into something rather than the whole plastic chassis too.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It could be placed under the rubber mate, it still picks up the induction through the rubber

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to try and build it into my air vent phone holder as I use the phone to stream Bluetooth music, so want it up in front of me really. I'll think of something...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Why do you need to see the phone if streaming Barry ???

The beauty of streaming is so you don't need to see or touch the phone

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess you're looking for a phone mount with a decent size back plate that you can fix the internal gubbins to. And then its a question of finding a discrete route for the wiring from one of your vents.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Why do you need to see the phone if streaming Barry ???
> 
> The beauty of streaming is so you don't need to see or touch the phone
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Pause, change album, see what's playing etc... all the head unit shows it Track 1, 2 etc...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah, you have iPod dock then not AMI

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Ah, you have iPod dock then not AMI


Yep, with Bluetooth adaptor plugged into it.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Get yourself an Ami mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Thinking of doing this mod, but I don't have much experience with routing wires around the car. I managed to do my dashcam to the fuse box, so would do a similar way of powering with this. How would you route the wire to the tray?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

From tray to the front near stereo then across

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheers! I will take a look tonight at that route


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have removed the phone mount kit from that location, any chance you know of the pins from that connector that I could tap into for power? Would save the extra wiring to the lighter socket


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No idea, I didn't have the phone prep mount

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> I have removed the phone mount kit from that location, any chance you know of the pins from that connector that I could tap into for power? Would save the extra wiring to the lighter socket


Did you have a pic of the plug you speak of in this? I have the wiring diagrams...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

According to ETKA the phone cradle end is 4F0 972 112

And the car loom end is 8E0 972 112 A superseded by 8W0 972 112


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ok it's difficult to tell what pin does what BUT it looks like the wiring goes

From cradle > 12pin connector (your pics) > 54pin connector at the R36 telephone and transmitter module
View attachment 2


54pin module > accessories









54pin / R36 module


----------



## Mejordanedwards (Oct 13, 2015)

For anyone looking for a cheap and easy alternative I did this...
Mini usb charger, right angle charging cable fed down through the ashtray along the center console and into the rear, the rubber mat just needed its two plugs cut off to get it to fit flat


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you don't mind giving up your center vent, you can always mount the phone there and use a micro-USB connector for charging & connectivity. I have this set up for my Tomtom sat-nav. This is actually an older picture where I routed the connector up the RNS-E bezel. The micro-USB now comes out at the bottom edge of the chrome trim for the center vent.

Gutting the vent is pretty straight forward. Then just use a suction-sup puck from any brand GPS, trim to fit, and epoxy into place.


----------



## spd1975 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi,

I'm thinking of doing this but wondering:

How easy is it to remove the rubber matt without damaging it.

How do you route the cable from down under the cigarette lighter well back to where the mat is?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's a YouTube on how to make a USB connector from the Phone Cradle wiring harness - 





There's another on pulling the Phone Cradle and converting it back to a regular storage bin -





In both examples are for Coupes. The Roadster requires a different set of parts since the center console design is slightly different.


----------



## windym (Jun 24, 2019)

This is a really cool mod, thanks for sharing. Just ordered a right hand usb from Amazon, I can see this forum is going get interesting and expensive.

Andy


----------



## spd1975 (Jul 3, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> There's a YouTube on how to make a USB connector from the Phone Cradle wiring harness -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that gets me part of the way there 

I don't have the cradle I just have the mat now. That doesn't look too bad to remove based on videos.

I am wondering how I get the USB cable from the cigarette lighter all the way under the centre console to beneath the mat. Is there some access point so I can drag the USB cable through?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Some models (North America) have a 12-V outlet built into the center console between the cup holder and storage bin. There's even a 12-V outlet and AUX port option. Depending on the year, the AUX was placed next to the 12-V outlet, or in the forward section of the bin itself. I've no idea why Audi kept moving things around other than trying to figure out the best location...??

As you can see from the underside of the console, there's nothing in the way between the bin and cup holders so it should be pretty straight forward to install one or the other or both. IHMO, the 12-V outlet could be an issue with the spring loaded cover getting broken off if you're not careful. Having said that, it would be a good location for a micro-dual USB outlet so you could charge two devices at the same time while they're in the bin. The mini dual-USB adapter shown below is what I have in my ashtray outlet since it sits nearly flush and doesn't stick out.

You can find dozens of panel mount non-OEM USB ports from re-sellers or from other vehicle manufactures that could be retrofitted too. Lots of options depending on what you want. Shown below is the AUX and USB from 2016 Volkswagen Polo 1.4 Tdi R-Line which has some very clean looking AUX and USB ports. BMW has a very compact, single USB outlet without a cover that's intended for the glove box. So shop around for what works best for you.

Pulling the center console isn't that difficult, there's a "How to" in the Knowledge Base (KB). There's also a good read on this here - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=622993


----------



## spd1975 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks again. Great info!

I have a flush cigarette lighter USB adapter and a right-angle USB cable that is ready to run to the mat behind the cup holders.

I've looked over the links and seen the one about removing the centre console. How much of this would I need to do to gain access to route the right-angle USB cable through to underneath the mat? I want to put a wirless charging point for a phone under the mat ideally.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Not having done it myself, I would guess you'll be pulling the entire center console, plus the shifter panel and ashtray.


----------



## spd1975 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I have fitted the flush dual port USB cigarette lighter adapter and the tray still shuts nicely over. Still mulling over whether I can justify pulling out the centre console versus just having a USB cable trail out when needed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Another option, which won't require you pulling the center console, is to tap directly off the fuse panel on the end of the dash. You can route a wire under the dash, then tuck it up inside the bottom edge of the center console. Then pull the bottom out of the console bin and fish the wire up from there.

I did something similar to provide power for my Tomtom and Mini0806 Dashcam; tapped a 12-V dual USB socket off the fuse panel with a piggy-back fuse. I used felt tape to secure the two power connectors to the USB socket to they can't fall out and cable tied the whole thing to the dash frame. I'll admit it's not pretty, but it's out of sight and has been working fine for a number of years.

This 12V-USB converter cable might do the trick. Drill a small hole in the edge of bin, similar to the AUX port shown in the previous post and run the USB wire through it. With the bottom of the bin out of the way, it should be easy enough to route everything exactly where you want it so the USB connector just lays in the bin when you need it.

This link will help you sort out a piggy-back fuse if you go this route - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849573


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The Roadster and Coupe consoles are completely different. Therefore the Roadster will require a different cover plate and rubber insert if you're going to remove and replace the phone kit -

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 863060/#27

#25 - Cover for Center Console; 8J0 863 274 D
#27 - Insert for Center Console; 8J7 863 416


----------



## Mejordanedwards (Oct 13, 2015)

spd1975 said:


> Thanks again. Great info!
> 
> I have a flush cigarette lighter USB adapter and a right-angle USB cable that is ready to run to the mat behind the cup holders.
> 
> ...


Hey mate I've just done this. Have a look at the last post on page 4. 
There's no need to take out the center console. Just remove the ash tasty (pull out bit no screws) feed the cable down there and into passenger seat well then you can feed the cable along the side of the center armrest bit and pull through into the rear tray.


----------



## spd1975 (Jul 3, 2019)

Mejordanedwards said:


> spd1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again. Great info!
> ...


Thanks for you reply. Great job looking at your posts. Not removing the centre console would be very much welcome given my level of skill.

Did you have to pop the side off the centre console to pull the cable down into the passenger foot well from the ash tray?

When you feed the cable along is that outside the side panel?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Synyster (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi, how did you take the usb cable to the ashtray? I've tried but the cable still get stuck on the middle of the console.
Many thx


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

If you don't want to remove the centre console you can poke it up the edges on each side by a couple of cm


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The rubber pad and bottom panel of the center tray is super easy to remove. Roadster or Coupe. Simple DIY.

Roadster - 
*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Console Tray Phone Kit Removal*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932081

Coupe - 
*MK2 TT Phone holder replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=622266


----------



## Synyster (Jul 20, 2020)

I've removed the rubber pad and bottom panel as the last post, but I can't pass the wire to the ashtray. 
What Should I poke up? "If you don't want to remove the centre console you can poke it up the edges on each side by a couple of cm" 
Sorry, I don't know how to remove centre console and I don't want to remove it if possible.
Thanks a lot guys


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Instead of the power wire following and being attached by cable ties/tape to the loom )which is easy when the centre console has been removed) pull the lower edge of the console towards you where it meets the carpet and tuck the wire up along this lower edge between the carpet and console.

To "fish" the wires through use an electricians draw tape, like the one below


----------



## Synyster (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks a lot, I've followed your tip and I've successfully pass the power cable without removing the centre console.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

SwissJetPilot said:


> There's a YouTube on how to make a USB connector from the Phone Cradle wiring harness -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone else done this? I can see a permanent +12V on the two wires he shows and I'm a bit nervous about connecting that to my phone? Is there a switched +12V in that connector?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's a YouTube video by Dr. Sunka that shows how to pull power off the OEM connector once the phone kit has been removed. I gave it a try but I had no luck.

Instead, you could hard wire a 12V USB converter under the tray; eBay or Amazon has all kinds of these in different versions.

Use a local screw in the metal work for the ground connection and just tuck the power wire under the edge of the trim; no need to pull the center console or panels. You can either route power up to the dash fuse panel or back to the rear fuse panel or even wire directly to the battery. Which ever method you go with, be sure to put an in-line fuse on it. A piggy-back works well, but be sure you install it correctly.

*Modify Iphone Craddle Into Storage Box with USB Charger Audi TT Mk2*





*FAQ - Adding a Piggy-Back Fuse Tap & Fuse Locations*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849573


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

SwissJetPilot said:


> There's a YouTube video by Dr. Sunka that shows how to pull power off the OEM connector once the phone kit has been removed. I gave it a try but I had no luck.
> 
> Instead, you could hard wire a 12V USB converter under the tray; eBay or Amazon has all kinds of these in different versions.
> 
> Use a local screw under for the ground connection and just tuck the power wire under the edge of the trim; no need to pull the center console or panels. You can either route power up to the dash fuse panel or back to the rear fuse panel or even wire directly to the battery. Which ever method you go with, be sure to put an in-line fuse on it. A piggy-back works well, but be sure you install it correctly.


Its where to tap into the +12V that I am not sure about?

EDIT: OK, I think I understand it now. Run it from the fusebox with a piggyback adapter and then just ground it to the car.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849573

Does this look low enough?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATOF-STANDAR ... %3A2334524


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The physical size of the piggy back fuse holder will depend on which fuse location you plan on using. I believe the dash fuse box uses smaller fuses than the fuse box in the trunk. Alternatively, if you want to just pull directly off the battery, you can use an in-line fuse and not bother with a piggy-back solution.

I think *MT-V6* mentioned in one of his previous posts there's an unused spot in the trunk fuse block so you wouldn't even need a piggy back in that case.

As to the capacity of the fuse itself, in this application, I believe a 5A fuse would be sufficient. But check the fuse box for the fuse associated with the phone kit to be sure.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

SwissJetPilot said:


> The physical size of the piggy back fuse holder will depend on which fuse location you plan on using. I believe the dash fuse box uses smaller fuses than the fuse box in the trunk. Alternatively, if you want to just pull directly off the battery, you can use an in-line fuse and not bother with a piggy-back solution.
> 
> I think *MT-V6* mentioned in one of his previous posts there's an unused spot in the trunk fuse block so you wouldn't even need a piggy back in that case.
> 
> As to the capacity of the fuse itself, in this application, I believe a 5A fuse would be sufficient. But check the fuse box for the fuse associated with the phone kit to be sure.


I think I'll just piggyback off the cigarette lighter and then attempt to fish a wire through the centre console and then up behind the head unit and across. I can get the head unit out easily but I don't like the look of getting the centre console out. A switched +12V feed in the telephone loom would have been perfect. Ho hum...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

With the Roadster it's relatively easy to just tuck the power wire down behind the rear seat panel, then under the door sill and up the kick panel to the dash fuse panel. You don't have to mess with the center console or ash tray at all.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

As SJP said, or the battery and boot fuse box is also just a case of wiring under the rear bench and across the boot, with the foam parts removed. Go with the smallest fuse you can, use a car phone charger or similar to see how it is rated

For example, my dash cam came with a 2.5 amp fuse, so I got a blade fuse of the same rating when I hard wired it. Deffo no more than 5 amp


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> As SJP said, or the battery and boot fuse box is also just a case of wiring under the rear bench and across the boot, with the foam parts removed. Go with the smallest fuse you can, use a car phone charger or similar to see how it is rated
> 
> For example, my dash cam came with a 2.5 amp fuse, so I got a blade fuse of the same rating when I hard wired it. Deffo no more than 5 amp


Cheers for the advice. I'll wait for the piggyback fuse thing to turn up and then have a look. Boot fusebox might be easier.


----------



## paul1672 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

Looking into doing your suggestion for the wireless charger mod and was wondering how easy it was to feed the charging cable through the console from the ashtray?
Any tips to make it easy?

Thanks in advance

Paul



Mejordanedwards said:


> For anyone looking for a cheap and easy alternative I did this...
> Mini usb charger, right angle charging cable fed down through the ashtray along the center console and into the rear, the rubber mat just needed its two plugs cut off to get it to fit flat


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You could try using a wire puller similar to the one shown above by *HappyChappy*. Just work it from the center tray forward to the ashtray (remove the ashtray so it's out of the way). When the end of the puller appears in the ashtray tape the end of the USB connector to the end of the puller and pull it back to the center tray.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's what i did - soldered thick gauge from cig lighter for switched 12v and then added a double USB3.0 quick charger port which is hidden under the centre console. Plenty of space under there for it to stay hidden. Then i hooked up the naked charger coil under the rubber mat + "hard" USB ports.


----------



## paul1672 (Aug 3, 2005)

All parts arrived today and I managed to install fairly successfully.
Only issue I have is the rubber mat dips in the surrounding area of the wireless charger.
I've cut off the two lugs as suggested previously and it sits fine on the charger and works ok, just dops where the charger is not placed.
Any ideas what I could put in the space to level off the rubber mat guys?

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you can find a sheet of rubber at the hardware store, you can cut around the charger pad so long as the rubber sheet is of equal thickness to the charger pad. Look for tool drawer liners or even in the shoe repair section for sheets of thick foam or rubber that might to the trick. Amazon has it in various thicknesses; 2mm, 3mm, 5mm, etc. - whatever you need. Unlike a paper, cardboard or fiberboard insert, it won't be affected by the damp.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

The piggyback fuse thing I ordered is a 'ATOF' and my plan to use the Cigarette lighter fuse was scuppered as the fuse hits the side and causes the connector to not insert fully into the fuse slot  
I'll take a look at the fusebox in the boot but they all look a bit too important to be installing piggyback fuses into.
I don't want to run it straight from the battery.
I guess I can piggyback off the head unit fuse slot but I think this is permanently live?
I think I'll need to order one of the smaller piggyback fuse things - what type are they so I order the correct one and what's the best one to piggyback off?

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I have just taken the panel off in the boot so I can get to the fusebox in there.
There are 12 fuse slots, 7 are in use, 2 are blank and don't have connectors and 3 have a single +12V connector. All 3 of the 'spares' are permanently live and I suspect the rest are permanently live also?
I found this diagram - https://fusesdiagram.com/audi/fuses-and ... -2014.html but I don't think the descriptions are correct and they are reverse to the diagram based on what fuses are in mine (i.e. 1 is 12, 2 is 11, 3 is 10 etc). If the descriptions are correct then I don't have a Fuel pump control unit?
What sort of current do these 12V to USB adapters draw?

EDIT: They are all permanently live - just checked with my mulitmeter. There is a position for a Fuel pump control unit in the main fusebox so I suspect the diagram covers different variants of the 8J TT.

I am not keen wiring to a permanent live source for an adapter, I guess it back to wiring from the main fusebox and fishing a wire through... Job for another day I think


----------



## paul1672 (Aug 3, 2005)

An ideas on where I could purchase an ultra low usb male to female adaptor that would leave enough room to allow me to close the cigarette lighter cover?

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes they are all permanent live, would have to take a feed from the glovebox fuse box to get an ignition live. See here for the fuse layout https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9164753 and yes I believe the numbering is reversed, for some reason...

As for a USB charger, I have used this for a few years, it is slim and can be left in the socket with the lid shut, though not with anything plugged into it https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00M6Q83B4


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Just ordered a couple of bits to attempt my wireless charging mod...
I didn't realise the aluminium trim on the centre console could be removed without taking the whole thing out so it might be easier than I thought to fish a cable from the fusebox.

I am also keeping an eye on the gear knob replacement thread. If there is a decent review I will fish the cable and replace the gear knob at the same time.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Is there a list as to what fuse slots up front are permanently live and which are switched? I am guessing is on a per-row basis (i.e. 22-31 on the diagram)?
I can test with a meter but with the door being open to test its a bit tricky to be sure without closing and locking.


----------



## Cryptowhale123 (Dec 8, 2020)

Has anyone managed to fashion somthing together for the dash area, as there is quite a few wireless magnetic charging phone holders on the market now?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Cryptowhale123 said:


> Has anyone managed to fashion somthing together for the dash area, as there is quite a few wireless magnetic charging phone holders on the market now?


I think if you want something on the dash it isn't going to be 'invisible' - you'll have a 'thing' sticking out that you mount the phone on/magnetise it to. Anything around the dash should be fairly easy as the fusebox is nearby and shouldn't be too difficult to route and hide wiring. Glovebox and head unit are fairly easy to remove and get access to stuff.
I don't really need to see my phone as its connected to BT on the head unit (Android MTCE device - its not brilliant but works OK). I can, but I don't need to make calls, I just need the ability to answer them - which is a green button on the screen.

My attraction with this mod is that I should be able to just put my phone in the centre console storage tray and it charges. No having to muck around connecting cables or attach it somehow. Plus my wife occasionally uses the car and not having her faf with anything is a bonus...


----------

